# RAW DUCK REVIEW:The Hathcock Target Sniper



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You can find the product HERE

Background:

The only slingshots I have tried up to this point were just a couple of dankung shooters and a first attempt homemade one, and though they shoot fine, they were a bit awkward to hold for me.

I have medium-large hands and though I consider myself fairly strong, I have a weak grip due to joint issues, so I needed to find a shooter that would cater to my needs, which brings me to BIll's HTS. I came across his video's and this forum during my search, and felt that though there are many great looking designs, the HTC might be a good shooter to start out with.

Disclaimer: Product was purchased with my own cash and all views will be unbiased. The review's intent is not to be an advert, but rather an attempt to educate and inform by giving one man's experience and view on a particular product

Review:

Positives:

The HTS is well designed, a solid construction, but still light in the hand. The product fit in my hand well, and the design sort of "forces" you to hold it properly. I definitely like the "Universal Fork" concept, and though I am currently using the included flats (mounted for "Through the Fork" shooting) I still see myself using tubes, or shooting "Over the Top" any time in the future.

Bill has a video showing how to shot using one of his shooters, and his comments about the benefits of the "Universal Fork" being used as a means to aim were spot on. Even though I don't hit my mark 100% of the time,, the aiming seemed natural with the HTS.

I feel the HTS will be liked by many, pros and noobs a like, and if one was contemplating purchasing one, I believe you won't be disappointed in it's performance.

Negative: The only real 'issue' I had was mostly cosmetics, I did receive the shooter with some of the paint chipped off, pinholes/air pockets in some areas of the HTS. Though some wont see this as being major, and IMO the positives definitely out way this negative, I still felt this should be stated in my reivew.

On a positive note, correspondence with Bill has been stellar(always with quick replies ), and this is being managed.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good honest review. pls post some pics of it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the first image of the HTS.. It's quite a sharp shooter.... you can see in my HUGE image (sorry







) some of the blemishes on this particular piece.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is how it looks in the hand.. I tried to show both angles by using my professional magic photography







...

This thing feels so good in the hand (_that's what she said) _and is obnoxiously comfortable to shoot...you can imagine at what point of the shooter you would use to assist in aiming with.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

fits like a glove to you.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good review I like the HTS too


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very good slingshot and good pictures 2


----------

